# Proyecto de digitales II



## xcamix (Oct 28, 2006)

hola amigos del foro de electronica

queria ver si alguien me puede ayudar con mi proyecto que tengo
les explicare en breves palabras

construir un sistema digital que reralice las sigueintes funciones

tengo un puente que al detectar la presencia de un barco  realice la siguiente secuencia:

1) una tranca baje para que el paso de los autos sea cortada
2) colocar un semaforo en rojo
3) levantar el puente para que el barco pueda pasar

y cuando el barco pase haga la siguiente secuencia:

1) baje el puente
2) levantar tranca
3= semaforo en verde para circulacion de autos

por fa si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere mucho
quisiera que me expliquen como lo puedo realizar que circuitos usar , etc gracias

Camilo Bazan Heredia


----------



## Apollo (Oct 29, 2006)

Hola xcamix:

Una idea podría ser usar el 4017, para activar la secuencia desde que el barco entra hasta que sale.

Este integrado originalmente se utiliza como contador en decenas, pero la característica que podría servirte es que tiene 10 salidas, las cuales activa secuencialmente con la entrada del reloj.

Se necesitan varios sensores para lograr que la secuencia funcione correctamente.
En el archivo adjunto hay algunas ideas de como hacerlo.

Espero y te sirva la información.

Un saludo al foro.


----------



## xcamix (Oct 29, 2006)

gracias por la ayuda hare la `prueba con los dtos que me diste muchas gracias


----------



## judy (Oct 31, 2006)

hola llevo tiempo buscando un buen proyecto para la practica final de digitales 2 y en la red no encuentro necesito algo porfavor que pueda ser implementado por medio de xilinx o altera. gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## xcamix (Oct 31, 2006)

como ya les dije antes para el poroyecto del puente quisiera que me indiquen que sensores puedo usar para que se active la secuenci. por fa  gracias
xcamix


----------



## Apollo (Oct 31, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Podrías poner sensores con Micro pulsadores mecánicos.
O de Efecto Hall.
O con Reed Switches.

Todo depende de cómo vayas a sensar los movimientos.

Un saludoal foro


----------

